# some species currently blooming



## Pete (Jul 18, 2010)

here _Cattleya rex_, one of my favorites






_Laelia tenebrosa var. vinicolor_





_Coelogyne pandurata_-this plant never stops flowering. this is the start of a ridiculous fall flush it usually does with one spike after another. sometimes with over 12 open at once...









_Bro. sanguinea _'Star Splash' x self





Plectrilminthus caudatus





Phalaenopsis violacea var. coerulea-flower is in decline..sorry





_Eria hyacinthoides_


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2010)

Great stuff Pete!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2010)

HOLY GUACAMOLE! You got the stuff dude, but that tenebrosa is out of this world!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2010)

I love the rex -- just outstanding!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 18, 2010)

The Laelia tenebrosa and Plectrilminthus are SPECTACULAR! :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! I like your Bro. sanguinea.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

Just to make it clear; my adoration of the Catt. rex does not diminish my manly-ness!


----------



## etex (Jul 19, 2010)

All look great!!


----------



## swamprad (Jul 19, 2010)

All wonderful as usual! I especially like the tenebrosa, and have added C. pandurata to my want list.


----------



## Paul (Jul 19, 2010)

fantastic blooms!! the violacea coerulea is gorgeous!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> HOLY GUACAMOLE! You got the stuff dude, but that tenebrosa is out of this world!





Jorch said:


> The Laelia tenebrosa and Plectrilminthus are SPECTACULAR! :drool:


I'm with you guys! :drool::drool: I bought a tenebrosa sdlg a couple months ago, but opted for an album, I may regret that after seeing this! The purpurata will have to make up for the color! 
Talk about some air roots - OMG!
and the pandurata is awfully nice too!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 19, 2010)

So jealous of those first two! Lovely. Great growing!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous stuff..!!  That laelia tenebrosa is simply spectacular..!!

P/s: I need pics of your pandurata with 12 spikes at once..


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2010)

Omg, what a lot of lovely blooms!!!! tenebrosa and rex are great!!! pandurata is outstanding!!!! :drool: Jean


----------



## Pete (Jul 20, 2010)

eric- dont worry, im obsessed with any good rex too..
rose-your lucky to have an album, be happy about that!
paphioboy- this fall i will see what she puts on for a show and be sure to take a picture..
mark-i can cut off a couple bulbs to send you. this is an excellent individual of Coel. pandurata as the space between the bulbs is unusually compact for the species..


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome plants Pete! The rex and tenebrosa are very sweet and the pandurata is well grown. I bought a 2" vini tenebrosa this year from Gold Country at the Longwood show...got some waiting to do.


----------

